# Hardware Help



## webtc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all, I'm trying to figure out what the best combination (or model's) are to put together a free bsd work station / rec machine.

#1 What would be the best video card/model to get. ATI 5000+ or say Nvidia 250 ? Im interested in switching over to bsd on a more perm basis, so things such as 3d support and good video playback would be a consideration. 32/64 bit? driver problems, ect.

#2 Amd vs Intel / mother board. (is it better to stick with intel for wine generic wine support? does amd support any VM programs or is one better then the other at such activities.

Tia


----------



## tingo (Apr 6, 2010)

Answer to question #2: it doesn't matter if you choose AMD or Intel cpu - both are equal when it comes to VM support. However, which model cpu you choose can impact what you can do with VM. Today, VT support (Intel VT or AMD-V) is the feature you want for virtualization.


----------



## adamk (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't speak to the nvidia card, but the ATI 5xxx cards only have 2D modesetting without any 2D or 3D acceleration at the moment (though it is being worked on in the open source driver and some of it is under IP review at AMD).


----------



## webtc (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, that's helpful.. I'm thinking a nice I7 nvidia system on the way. Looking forward to it.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 7, 2010)

note, that nvidia vidoe driver for amd64 is either beta or not available (I haven't checked, since I use ATI)


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 7, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> note, that nvidia vidoe driver for amd64 is either beta or not available (I haven't checked, since I use ATI)



Seems, now that is available for amd64, but I still prefer the open source driver "nv".

Recently I am thinking about to become an ATI user to support ATI because someone told me that ATI support open source and always release their hardware specification.

As an open source user, I think I should abandon Nvidia.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 7, 2010)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> Seems, now that is available for amd64, but I still prefer the open source driver "nv".
> 
> Recently I am thinking about to become an ATI user to support ATI because someone told me that ATI support open source and always release their hardware specification.
> 
> As an open source user, I think I should abandon Nvidia.



yup, ATI (ADM) release specifications to OpenSource community.

I called my friend and offered him to change my Nvidia GeForce 6600LE 256MB to his ATI Radeon 9600 128MB 

OK, 3D doesn't work (for now), but at least I never have issues when I update driver or Xorg


----------



## adamk (Apr 7, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> yup, ATI (ADM) release specifications to OpenSource community.
> 
> I called my friend and offered him to change my Nvidia GeForce 6600LE 256MB to his ATI Radeon 9600 128MB
> 
> OK, 3D doesn't work (for now), but at least I never have issues when I update driver or Xorg



Hmmm?  3D works on all ATI/AMD video cards up to and including the HD4950.  Only the HD5xxx cards do not have 2D or 3D acceleration at the moment.

Adam


----------

